# A No I.D Paph in Bud



## Yusuf Jeewa (Jul 12, 2020)

I purchased this lovely clump from a vendor in March.He told had it around 5 years but it had never bloomed.Soon after taking it home it pushed out a bud( I saw it in low bud when I took it home).
Would anyone be able to hazard a guess as to what it may be?
Thanks from South Africa


----------



## Guldal (Jul 12, 2020)

I reserve my guess to have seen the flower fully opened!


----------



## troy (Jul 12, 2020)

Hard to say..a guess would be bellatulum


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jul 12, 2020)

Possible concolor.


----------



## abax (Jul 12, 2020)

I have no guess as to the name, but it does have very nice foliage.
I'd love to see the bloom when it opens.


----------



## Yusuf Jeewa (Jul 13, 2020)

Thanks guys, I will keep you updated


----------



## villosum (Jul 18, 2020)

let see what is it when blooming


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 18, 2020)

bellatulum, perhaps


----------



## NYEric (Jul 21, 2020)

It's a complex.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jul 22, 2020)

There is no way in the world to tell what it is until the flower opens and the staminode is displayed. Yet even then, it is anyone's guess, but at least we will have some clue other than the leaves that look like brachy type leaves.


----------



## Yusuf Jeewa (Jul 25, 2020)

Thanks everyone, the bud has started to open.It has dark purple spots on a light green base colour.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 25, 2020)

still going with bellatulum..............................


----------



## Yusuf Jeewa (Jul 28, 2020)

Thanks everyone who has taken the time to comment. The bud has opened even more.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 28, 2020)

If it's not bellatulum it's something with a lot of bell in it. Nice 6 growth clump. Hope the price was good.


----------



## Yusuf Jeewa (Jul 28, 2020)

Thanks Eric.It was a terrific price.Cheaper than a normal Maudiae Paph.The grower was just trying to maintain cash flow due to the COVID Lockdown plus the fact that it hadn't flowered .


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jul 29, 2020)

Sure looks like a bellatulum based on floral morphology, spotting and the staminode (or one of the F1 progeny like S. Gratrix). 
Bellatulums are notorious for not opening fully. Really nice clump though!


----------



## Yusuf Jeewa (Jul 30, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Sure looks like a bellatulum based on floral morphology, spotting and the staminode (or one of the F1 progeny like S. Gratrix).
> Bellatulums are notorious for not opening fully. Really nice clump though!


Thanks Dr for your insights .The flower has opened more since the last pic.I will wait a few more days to see if opens further.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 30, 2020)

Good price, lots of growths, blooming = SCORE! Enjoy.


----------



## BrucherT (Jul 30, 2020)

Does anyone see anything other than bellatulum in this flower?


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 30, 2020)

hard to be sure


----------

